# second larget tortoise



## ForestExotics (May 1, 2008)

I would like to know what is the second largest tortoise?


----------



## Shawn and Dianne (May 1, 2008)

That would be the aldabra tortoise, and galapagos are the largest


----------



## Jentortmom (May 1, 2008)

Although aldabras are the second largest, I have read somewhere they are pretty much the same size. I will have to look for that article...


----------



## Itort (May 1, 2008)

According to wikipedia Galops are the largest at 660 # but they also tell of an Aldabra at the Ft. Worth zoo at 773#? Of course the size of Galops is dependent on ssp while in Aldabras we are looking at one sp and don't forget the two newly rediscovered Seychele island torts. I think with these animals it probably comes down to individual animals or maybe an average size within a species or subspecie.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 1, 2008)

Sulcatas are the third largest tortoise and the largest main land tortoise.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 1, 2008)

Itort said:


> According to wikipedia Galops are the largest at 660 # but they also tell of an Aldabra at the Ft. Worth zoo at 773#? Of course the size of Galops is dependent on ssp while in Aldabras we are looking at one sp and don't forget the two newly rediscovered Seychele island torts. I think with these animals it probably comes down to individual animals or maybe an average size within a species or subspecie.



Thanks, but I still want to find the article... But I wonder how they determined the sizes, who is the largest and so on, they must take an average and that is how they decided. Anyhow the aladbra is the second largest right now, but with the torts Itort said, that might change.

Here is a link to an article about the torts ITort was talking about... http://members.aol.com/jstgerlach/tortoise.htm if your interested..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2008)

COLLECTOR said:


> I would like to know what is the second larges[/u]t tortoise?



It depends upon which article you are reading. The first article I read (after GOOGLing) was about Galapagos tortoises and it said that they are the largest as they can grow to be over 600lbs.

The next article I read was about Aldabrans and it said that Aldabrans are the largest, as they can grow to be over 600lbs.!!!!!

So, I would say they are 1 and 2, but who knows which is 1 and which is 2. Some folks get down right nasty about arguing which is the biggest, but I say, so what. They're BOTH BIG!!!

Yvonne


----------



## ForestExotics (May 1, 2008)

Cool I seen a few aldabra tortoise's for sale


----------



## Jentortmom (May 1, 2008)

Make sure whoever you buy from is reputable, when your spending that much you want a good person to work with. If your really serious about getting one or two and you have plenty of space You might want to contact EJ (Ed) he might have some left.


----------



## Itort (May 2, 2008)

Curiosity requires I ask this, how large an enclosure do you keep one these guys in?


----------



## Chipdog (May 2, 2008)

From all the info I have found the only difference between the Galops and the Aldabs is the Aldabs have a nuchal scute. The size seems to be pretty much the same.

I keep my two in my backyard. They have plenty of room to roam since the are only about 9 inches yet.


----------



## ForestExotics (May 15, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> From all the info I have found the only difference between the Galops and the Aldabs is the Aldabs have a nuchal scute. The size seems to be pretty much the same.
> 
> I keep my two in my backyard. They have plenty of room to roam since the are only about 9 inches yet.



I read that also


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 18, 2008)

aldabra 

____________________________-

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Itort (May 18, 2008)

Everyfhing I've read leads me to conclude that they are the same size. So would that make the sulcatta second largest?


----------



## Madkins007 (May 18, 2008)

Of course, the Sulcata is only #3 if you ignore the 'extinct in the wild' Seychelle Giant Tortoise and the Arnold's Giant Tortoise, which, considering recent DNA studies, may be the right thing to do.

A lot of the debate over #1 and #2 is how you define your terms- are you looking for species averages or largest known, does weight mean more than length, etc.


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 2, 2009)

who is the #4? I read on the web some stated Emys, some stated Pardalis. So which one is true?


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 2, 2009)

Galap
Aldab
Sulcata
Leopard



Chipdog said:


> From all the info I have found the only difference between the Galops and the Aldabs is the Aldabs have a nuchal scute. The size seems to be pretty much the same.
> 
> I keep my two in my backyard. They have plenty of room to roam since the are only about 9 inches yet.




I have also found that aldabs have smooth front limbs and a more pointed nose, whereas galaps have a very rough "scalely" front limbs, and a more square-ish head. 

also not all aldabs have the nuchal scute, but no galaps have them either.

thats just my own personal research so far, and my personal observations


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 2, 2009)

Neither of those is #4 

#4 is the Yellowfoot tortoise at 82cm and 129lbs
#5 is the Leopard tortoise at 78cm and 123lbs

I'm afraid the number one tortoise is the Galapagos tortoise  The longest measured was 150cm. The heaviest was Goliath, who measured 136cm and weighed 920lbs. I can imagine something 150cm would be pushing 1,000lbs
The largest Aldabra was 140cm and 770lbs. 

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Neither of those is #4
> 
> #4 is the Yellowfoot tortoise at 82cm and 129lbs
> #5 is the Leopard tortoise at 78cm and 123lbs
> ...



Such an interesting thread! Where can I find the best pictures of these humongous tortoises?

I must check out the Yellowfoot and Leopard sections to hunt for pictures of these relative heavyweights as well!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 2, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> egyptiandan said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of those is #4
> ...



Pictures will be a nice start, but after seeing the Aldabras and even Dudley at Yvonne's, pics can't hold a candle to giving you an idea of the real size of them. They are huge and Yvonne's Aldabras are still very young.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Research that a little better. They are both number 1 in size depending on your reference. 

For me????... it is too close to say that one is bigger than the other. One individual does not make the population.



Shawn and Dianne said:


> That would be the aldabra tortoise, and galapagos are the largest


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 28, 2010)

There is great debate on this topic between the two. Not for sure, as some research show the Aldabra for sure and others say Galap.


----------



## -EJ (Apr 28, 2010)

yup... depends on your reference. Aldab and Galap are the biggest... Sulcata probably second although I have a photo of a 36 inch Yellowfoot and some close RFs and Leopards.


----------



## reptylefreek (Apr 28, 2010)

Man people need to update their info on sites then because every where i look it says Leopards are #4...


----------

